# Ersan Ilyasova



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Could be getting some PT this year. He was very impressive today against the Aussies, can put the ball on the floor, shoot and is reasonably mobile for his size. I'm calling him the Turkish Morrison.


----------



## ravor44 (Feb 26, 2005)

Did the Bucks sign him?


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

ravor44 said:


> Did the Bucks sign him?


Last year. He played in the D-League on Tulsa's team for most of the year.

And darn Charter for not offering NBA TV! Can't see any of these games.


----------



## Shabadoo (Feb 12, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> Could be getting some PT this year. He was very impressive today against the Aussies, can put the ball on the floor, shoot and is reasonably mobile for his size. I'm calling him the Turkish Morrison.


Hehe, I had exactly the same thought. His extended socks, his shaggy hair and his 14 year old boy physique certainly mimic Mr Morrison. Needs a wiry 'stache to complete the image.

Nonetheless, while the Aussie's perimeter defence was certainly suspect, leaving ample time and space for Ilyasova and Kutuluay to jack up numerous open shot attempts, I was very impressed with young Ersan. He has the mechanics and tenacity to be willing to take, and make his long range jumpers on the run, with a man in his face and while falling away. While I guess he's primarily a gunner at this stage, he was quite lethal from 3 and midrange against the Boomers.

Although he's shown glimpses in the tournament, I'm hoping our boy Newley can have a "breakthrough" performance ala Ilyasova. His mechanics from the outside have been alright, but although he's been willing to throw caution to the wind and penetrate inside, such attempts haven't been particularly successful. Seriously though, there's no way that Barlow should be getting even 30 seconds of Newley's playing time when we are only playing 40 minute games.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

Yeah, it's a joke how underutilized Newley is when you can see that our primary weakness is ability to get the ball to the rack (whether it be guys slashing from the perimeter or the bigs). I guess you only have to look at the coach is though. 

To be fair to Boy Goorj, he's dragged some decent performances out of his boys thus far (i.e. Kendall and Worthington against Brazil), but he's still a bit lacking when it comes dishing out deserved PT to those who aren't affiliated with the Sydney Kings.


----------



## cv3bandwagon (Mar 16, 2006)

I really don't understand why you guys aren't more excited about this kid! When he was back playing in the under 19 tourney he was easily the best player in the World for his age. He had a ankle injury andmissed a season of Euroleauge and fell off everybody's radar then you guys stole him in the secound round. He has a lot of talent and I think if you give him tiem this year you'll see what great hidden talent you have underneath your nose. I really don't see the Adam Morrison comparison though he's by far the better athlete and much more physical of a player. He's a great rebounder decent shot-blocker with great shooting and slashing ability. Very tenacious on ball defender too who can force steals however his off-ball defense needs work. I think Draftexpress hit the comparsion dead on when they said his ceiling was Euro Rashad Lewis while his basemnet was Boris Nachbar. 

BTW I'm a raptors fan who will be spending more time on the bucks board due to my fondness of the big smooth.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

cv3bandwagon said:


> I really don't understand why you guys aren't more excited about this kid! When he was back playing in the under 19 tourney he was easily the best player in the World for his age. He had a ankle injury andmissed a season of Euroleauge and fell off everybody's radar then you guys stole him in the secound round. He has a lot of talent and I think if you give him tiem this year you'll see what great hidden talent you have underneath your nose. I really don't see the Adam Morrison comparison though he's by far the better athlete and much more physical of a player. He's a great rebounder decent shot-blocker with great shooting and slashing ability. Very tenacious on ball defender too who can force steals however his off-ball defense needs work. I think Draftexpress hit the comparsion dead on when they said his ceiling was Euro Rashad Lewis while his basemnet was Boris Nachbar.
> 
> BTW I'm a raptors fan who will be spending more time on the bucks board due to my fondness of the big smooth.


A lot of us really haven't had a chance to see him play or maybe we'd be more excited. I do know Larry Harris is very high on him, and that's exciting.

Spend as much time here as you like. Everyone's welcome. :biggrin:


----------

